# Wer hat (Erfahrung mit) Dickkopf-Kärpflingen ?



## Patrol-Lady (4. Mai 2008)

Schönen Sonntag wünsch' ich Euch und habe _*schon wieder *_eine Frage. 

Nachdem Ihr mir meine 6 Goldis im neuen 800 l-Pfützchen verboten habt: Wer kennt oder hat Pimephales promelas - Dickkopf-Kärpfling? Im Teichatlas werden sie als 4-7 cm lang und Temp.-Bereich 4-28 C° beschrieben. In einem anderen Werk lese ich von "addierten 20 cm Fisch pro 1000 l", könnte ich dann vielleicht 4-6 dieser Fischlein halten ???  

fragt Conny :beeten


----------



## chromis (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat (Erfahrung mit) Dickkopf-Kärpflingen ?*

Hi,

das ist der Fisch, der allgemein als __ Goldelritze verkauft wird. Sie stammt nicht von unserer einheimischen Art ab, sondern von einer nordamerikanischen Art.

Natürlich haben ein paar Fische in dieser Größe genug Platz in einem 800l Becken, die Frage ist allerdings, ob die Temperaturen und sonstigen Wasserwerte im Sommer und Winter stabil genug sind, um die Tiere dauerhaft in solch kleinen Teichen zu pflegen. Ich würde es auf keinen Fall empfehlen.

http://www.amtra.de/mf1104_D.html


----------



## Patrol-Lady (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat (Erfahrung mit) Dickkopf-Kärpflingen ?*

Ach Rainer,
wieder nix mit Fisch im Teich, ich glaube, ich kauf' mir 'ne Gummiente...:hai 
Conny


----------



## AxelU (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat (Erfahrung mit) Dickkopf-Kärpflingen ?*

Hallo Conny,

Schwarmfische, die auch gerne in fließendem Wasser vorkommen, wie die Elritzen, sind oft empfindlich gegen schlechtes Wasser. Ein 800 ltr. Aquarium im Haus mit großen FIlter, Heizung usw. ist viel berechenbarer, als ein 800 ltr. Teich, der viel umgebungsabhängiger ist.

Mein Tipp.
Hol Dir Fische, die auch in der Natur in kleinen Tümpeln vorkommen und daher ziemlich unempfindlich gegen Wasser- und Temperaturänderungen sind. Dazu gehören z. B. sogenannte Killifische = __ eierlegende Zahnkarpfen, Labyrintfische (__ Macropoden), Reiskärpflinge (die suche ich selber noch). Die werden von Aquarianern oft in 40-80 ltr. Becken gehalten und vermehren sich dabei auch noch. Einige Killifische und Marcropodenarten sind im Sommer für den Gartenteich geeignet. Einige wenige sogar winterhart. Allerdings sind genau die winterharten unheimlich schwer zu bekommen. Wenn Du also ein Überwinterungsbecken im Haus hast, dann hast Du eine relativ große Auswahl an Fischen, für die Dein 800 ltr. Teich ein riesen Luxusbecken wäre. Dann gehen auch Guppies, Schwerträger, Platys usw. Müssen die im Winter draußen bleiben, dann wird die Auswahl  schon schwieriger, geht aber.

Wenn Du Interesse hast, suche ich Dir die genauen lateinischen Namen der winterharten raus.

Axel


----------

